# Pioneer 9-speaker system, worth it?



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I never did get to hear the Pioneer system but I wanted it when I bought mine...I jumped the gun though and bought a 2LT RS w/out it. Kinda wish I would have waited until I could hear it at least. Oh well, the stock one isn't terrible.


----------



## aftereffects (Apr 4, 2011)

98sonoma said:


> I never did get to hear the Pioneer system but I wanted it when I bought mine...I jumped the gun though and bought a 2LT RS w/out it. Kinda wish I would have waited until I could hear it at least. Oh well, the stock one isn't terrible.


Yeah, it isn't terrible but it didn't really impress me either. I am going to a different dealership this weekend, so hopefully they have one with the pioneer system in it.


----------



## myredltrs11 (Mar 30, 2011)

Pioneer system sounds great. Worth the money IMO. The only complaint I have about the Cruze stereo is that it does not get loud enough for me, but I have to keep in mind I'm 20 years old and my last car had about $600 into a custom stereo, so I am expecting to much. It is great though!


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I have only put the volume up about half way on my Pioneer system and it was plenty loud enough for me. But then again, I'm 50 years old.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

myredltrs11 said:


> Pioneer system sounds great. Worth the money IMO. The only complaint I have about the Cruze stereo is that it does not get loud enough for me, but I have to keep in mind I'm 20 years old and my last car had about $600 into a custom stereo, so I am expecting to much. It is great though!


LOL!! I totally agree. Not loud enough. I like to feel my music. I like to pretend I'm at a concert 

To be completely honest, I haven't heard the stock stereo. But I can say that I am very happy with the Pioneer system. As the speakers break in it gets better and better. You aren't going to break anyone's windows with the subs, but it is good quality sound, which seems to be what you are looking for.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

The answer is

Yes


----------



## myredltrs11 (Mar 30, 2011)

luv2cruze said:


> LOL!! I totally agree. Not loud enough. I like to feel my music. I like to pretend I'm at a concert
> 
> To be completely honest, I haven't heard the stock stereo. But I can say that I am very happy with the Pioneer system. As the speakers break in it gets better and better. You aren't going to break anyone's windows with the subs, but it is good quality sound, which seems to be what you are looking for.


 
---Haha! I knew someone would know what I was talking about. LOL. Aside from the fact that it is not a full on competition setup, it is a system that provides quality sound that you would expect from a luxury brand vehicle. Definitely worth it.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

The upgraded Pioneer* speakers are worth the money by a longshot!!!
Very happy i went with it, and paid the extra price tag.
If you are looking to upgrade your cruze pioneer system, simply install a amp(aprrox. 5ooWATTS) to your four "DOOR" speakers. (Recommendation : Let a professional install the amp for better performance) **NO need to connect a amp to a custom sub box. The four speakers with a amp is good enough + you dont get that annoying noise of a subwoofer. #personalPreference


----------



## zimmer.rich (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey CHEVYCRUZE RS. you do realize that the 9th speaker of your 9 speaker pioneer system is a sub right?


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Two subs, not just one.

2 X Tweeters in Windshield Pillars (1 inch)
2 X Mid Range Speakers in Front Doors (6.5 Inch)
2 X Full Range Speakers in Rear Doors (6.5 Inch)
2 X Subs in Rear Deck (6X9 Inch)
1 X Mid Range Speaker in Top of Dash


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

zimmer.rich said:


> Hey CHEVYCRUZE RS. you do realize that the 9th speaker of your 9 speaker pioneer system is a sub right?


obviously, thats why i only connected an amp to my four door speakers which are already the upgraded Pioneer door speakers. Its a "cheap" way to upgraqde your subs, without putting a ridiculous sub. Personal thoughts.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

robertbick said:


> Two subs, not just one.
> 
> 2 X Tweeters in Windshield Pillars (1 inch)
> 2 X Mid Range Speakers in Front Doors (6.5 Inch)
> ...


i can put 3 subs, but thats not me....why wasting money on a ridiculous subwoofer bOX. It ruins the space of your trunk, it adds extra weight on your car ( which creates an off balance in your handling )


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> i can put 3 subs, but thats not me....why wasting money on a ridiculous subwoofer bOX. It ruins the space of your trunk, it adds extra weight on your car ( which creates an off balance in your handling )


 I assume you're joking.


----------



## zimmer.rich (Feb 9, 2011)

small *JL* Audio *8W3v3* 8in sub will be great tiny box, make it removable and i can already use the amp i have running a clean install of two component sets. system will sound fantastic, you will feel it, but wont wake up the neighbors. 

But yes will spend more than 400 im going all new and ill be $600 for a 10 speaker 350 watt rms system


----------



## KeepOnCruzin (Mar 16, 2011)

Definitely would recommend the Pioneer for the small difference in price, couldn't do an aftermarket stereo system for the 445 dollars that sounded as good as this one does. Especially sounds good on jazz, acoustic guitar, and the vocals over the stock system. But then again, I have a test disc I have used for years when car shopping and/or stereo shopping.


----------



## zimmer.rich (Feb 9, 2011)

I would also say go with the pioneer. I didnt because my ignorant self thought it came with the LTZ  Whatever, good thing i have done a lot of stereo installs


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

zimmer.rich said:


> Hey CHEVYCRUZE RS. you do realize that the 9th speaker of your 9 speaker pioneer system is a sub right?


9th speaker is actually a mid range center channel in the dash whwre the small storage used to be.


----------



## skiatch (Apr 9, 2011)

I purchased the Pioneer system and I'm deeply disappointed in it. The volume is way too low, and when you try to turn it up all the volume comes from the front speakers. The rear speakers have very little volume. If you adjust the fader all the way to the rear speakers the total volume is so low you can carry on a normal conversation. Not worth the money. Love the car otherwise!


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Fortunately the eco doesn't have the option, so it doesn't matter for me. I'm stuck with the stock stereo system anyway.


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

skiatch said:


> I purchased the Pioneer system and I'm deeply disappointed in it. The volume is way too low, and when you try to turn it up all the volume comes from the front speakers. The rear speakers have very little volume. If you adjust the fader all the way to the rear speakers the total volume is so low you can carry on a normal conversation. Not worth the money. Love the car otherwise!


IMO that is how it should sound. A properly tuned stereo should sound as though it is coming from in front of you not from behind. The same concept is employed in home theatre. Notice your center channel is generally where the voices come from and music form the front left, center, and front right. Many stereo tuners will actually cut the wire for the tweeter on full range speaker and simply use a 6x9 to add bass as it is less directional. They leave the mid's and highs for the front speakers. Think of an orchestra or band.... you wouldn't turn and sit with your back to the music. You want the music to come from it front. However I do understand that the pioneer is a nice upgrade but a bit of a let down.


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> Fortunately the eco doesn't have the option, so it doesn't matter for me. I'm stuck with the stock stereo system anyway.


The eco has the option to add the pioneer system...well at least in Canada it does.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Not in the US. I may do an aftermarket stereo, but I'm always hesitant cutting new holes or running wires in my new cars.


----------



## vanlear76 (Apr 15, 2011)

*I'd say "sorta + better".*



aftereffects said:


> I am about to buy my LT but I am debating on the upgraded speaker system. The dealership I was at did not have the pioneer version, but the base speakers sounded "ok".
> 
> My question is, anyone here have the Pioneer upgrade and is the sound quality amazingly better? Or just sorta better? I dont want super bass or anything, just clear good sounding audio.


With warm weather and the windows down, the extra umph helps. If you spend a lot of time in the car and louder, clearer music is important, go for it.


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

The pioneer system very disappointed sound is no good very cheap can't put base up at all just crap


----------



## Silphion (Mar 31, 2011)

On the basic (stock) sound system, it's able to hit the high, natural notes and bells very well, but does lose out a bit on the low end. Volume is very satisfactory, with a range of 0-40, it's loud and powerful enough to put some rattle on your bones and door at 20. Higher than that, and other drivers start looking at me funny.

That said, I'd still want to do something to complete out the sound profile. Low, dark tones just feel muted with the stock system.


----------



## CruzinGeorgia (Apr 7, 2011)

My wife & I both like the pioneer. Wasn't liking it at first but setting eq manually helped a bunch, I raised treble & bass up some & pulled just a little mid out, set the fader a bit towards the rear & at vol=20 it's pretty loud & sounds real good. Wife & I like it, if that helps.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...somewhere it says: _"...adjust to suit..."_


----------



## informel (Apr 19, 2011)

My wife just bought a Cruze LT+ and I told her to add the Pionner sound system ( did not went there to listen to it). I am very disapointed at the sound, the 2 little speakers at the back are suppose to be subwoofer (a joke), the base is boomy and the high are missing.
Do not waste your money on this


----------



## lacruze (Jul 9, 2011)

9th is the front center channel


----------



## 11RS (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't understand all the hate for the 9 speaker system. Ive got it w/nav and its great. I had to play with it a little bit to get the sound the way that I want it but thats typical of any vehicle. Also, I believe the settings will save different for AM FM and XM so maybe some of you need to look into that. Everyone needs to remember that this is a FACTORY system in an ENTRY LEVEL domestic car. If your that disappointed, trade your Cruze in for a higher end vehicle.

It also makes me laugh when people refer to 6x9's as subs. Give me a break


----------



## chevyfan (Dec 19, 2011)

Deff get the pioneer system, it's not that much more when you break your payments down and sounds amazing.

Not sure why you guys say it sounds bad, Mine sounds amazing in every way. I had a cobalt with a regular plain jane system and it was garbage. This is the second GM vehicle i have had with the upgraded pioneer system and i love them.


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## jp375 (Nov 4, 2011)

I got the 9 speaker system, but im not sure its worth it. I think my 8 speaker monsoon system in my g6 coupe sounded better. I think you are better off going aftermarket.


----------



## DarkNight (Nov 26, 2011)

Ive got the 6 speaker system in mine, and it didn't sound too bad. I added subs in afterwards, and the whole system sounds amazing. The Pioneer system would have made the sub install much easier, as half the time was spent getting at the wires in the kick panels. With the 9 speaker system, the LOC can be tapped into the rear deck 6x9s, meaning less wires run through the cabin. Running only a power and remote wire is so much easier. The pioneer system will sound a little bit better, and definitely add some bass to the system which the 6 speaker system lacks (although it does sound decent) if you want it loud.


----------



## steadylaughing (Apr 30, 2011)

I think I'm just not quite used to the sound yet. I loved the monsoon system in my '01 Grand Am. It was real clear sounding. Anyone mind sharing the tweaks you used for the Pioneer system? I've played with mine a little but wouldn't mind trying out some other options. I never really know where to set the mid level so I mostly leave that at 0. I'm sure there are better ways out there.


----------



## ronbo10 (Sep 19, 2011)

Just curious about your Monsoon systems that were in your Grandam and G6. I happen to have computer monitors made by Monsoon which are of planar magnetic design- little flat panel things. Cost me $129, and they sound better than anything remotely near that price (IMHO). I'm sold on planar magnetics- in fact that's what I have in my home system (Eminent Technology LFT VIIIb's. Bruce Thigpen of ET licensed his design patents to Monsoon). Great stuff, but I was wondering if the Monsoon systems in the Grandam and G6 were planar magnetic designs as well, or did they use dynamic speaker elements like most everything else out there today?


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

IMHO I wouldn't "waste your money" on the Pioneer upgrade. If you want bass go buy a small sub, amp and box for $250 and tap into the rear speakers. Once you have the bass from the sub you can turn down the bass to the speakers and the treble/mid up a little. You will be surprised how well the stock system sounds when your not running 8-12 level bass through it at high volume. Plus if you sell the car - you can easily take it with you.


----------



## bsb2001ca (Jan 16, 2016)

So if the 6x9 slots in the back are for the "subs" are they just component speakers with out the tweeters attached? Is that all I would buy along with a 2 channel amp? I'd be curious as to what the actuall speakers in the upper deck look like.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

bsb2001ca said:


> So if the 6x9 slots in the back are for the "subs" are they just component speakers with out the tweeters attached? Is that all I would buy along with a 2 channel amp? I'd be curious as to what the actuall speakers in the upper deck look like.


They don't have tweeters, but they get their "sub-ness" by using a crossover, I'm pretty sure, which makes them only get the lower frequencies. So if you decide to install, be sure to set the Low Pass Frequency and not get too powerful of an amp, as 6x9's can sound pretty crappy made into subs with an amp that has too much to offer.

I had a Malibu where I tested it out with my 6x9's, it sounded good on rumble bass but when it would "hit" it sounded like they were gonna blow at any second....my amp was too powerful, even at low gains.


----------



## bsb2001ca (Jan 16, 2016)

I guess lastly, I know the door acts as somewhat of a box for the speaker, my front door speakers don't do half bad. Would it not be half an idea to find some decent 6.5" for the back doors, and use an amp to power the 4 back speakers and have the low pass on the door ones, and do mid range with the ones in the back deck?


----------



## ranger024x4 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mine has the pioneer system and I am pretty happy with it. I do plan on adding a small subwoofer in the future though.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

bsb2001ca said:


> I guess lastly, I know the door acts as somewhat of a box for the speaker, my front door speakers don't do half bad. Would it not be half an idea to find some decent 6.5" for the back doors, and use an amp to power the 4 back speakers and have the low pass on the door ones, and do mid range with the ones in the back deck?


I'd keep the low pass in the rear deck, because the trunk acts as the box, and it's the largest getting you the biggest "boom". Also the door speakers could be amplified but I'd keep them as midrange so you still have a nice front stage and lots of clarity.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

To some, the only correct sound can be obtain with the non-linear distortion of a 12AX7 vacuum tube, limited mechanical tracking and response of a magnetic cartridge running a 12" LP 33 1/3 rpm record on a turntable with a loose drive belt. 

To others, even a high end 50,000 buck speaker system is the worse speaker system they ever heard until they rotate the speaker direction 1 degree or move them either an inch inward or outward, then the best system ever. 

To others, music doesn't sound good until they run it through one of these.










A distortion box, became one of the most popular and required accessories since the advant of rock bands. Just love that distortion. No sense in buying good speakers if this is your taste. 

Vehicles have another major disadvantage, background noise, anywhere from 60 to 85 dvm, forcing me to commit a major audiophile sin, compressing my music before playing it on the sound system. If not, can't even hear the lows, and the highs are blasting my ears off.

Ha, when hi-fi first came out, met old timers that the only music that sounded good to them was from a windup Edison vacuum tubeless player.

Guess it all depends on your taste, how can anyone correctly answer your question. Its what you like and what you are use to. And how much money you want to spend. 

Ha, I am still very happy with my Klipsch folded horn speakers that I made way back in 1959, use the entire room as the speaker. Have yet to find anything I prefer better even after 57 years. The number of vehicle speaker systems is practically endless with the vast majority already crushed up and shipped to China to make pots and pans. 

Ha, when driving alone, can equally enjoy peace and quiet, and gives me the opportunity to get my head screwed back on.


----------



## Foo Fighter (Aug 5, 2015)

I feel like I might be the only person who is disappointed with the Pioneer system... 
It's fine, but the sound quality is kind of... mushy.
I think one (or even two) of the 9 speakers should have been an 8" sub to give a tighter bass response.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Did listen the that nine speaker system for my 2012 2LT compared to the stock system that is suppose to be better than the 1LT and for 900 extra bucks, elected to keep that in my bank.

Ha, in my neck of the woods, always listening to Wisconsin Public Radio, and here, its an AM station. Good enough for who its for, LOL.


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

The trick to the Pioneer is to turn the Mid level and treble up to about 80% of maximum and the Bass to about 20% of maximum..


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I test drove several Cruzes, some had the Pioneer and others didn't. The ones that didn't sounded "flat". After that I narrowed the choices down to those that had the pioneer and as much of the rest of my wish list as possible at the best price possible.

To me it was worth it...


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup. After driving a ctd that had the base stereo and then driving the one I bought, it was very obvious which was the pioneer.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

****, I wish my girlfriends cruze had the pioneer system, she has a 2014 cruze 2lt, although it's not bad, it's very monotone


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Worth it for sure in Canada, as it's a stand alone option at less than $400. It sounded much "fuller" than the base stereo. Whatever that means. Sure the bass was a bit muddy sounding, but you only notice that when you aren't driving your car. Double kick bass drums sounded bad ass in the Cruze vs my Orlando or Cavalier.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I think the Pioneer system sounds ok provided you compensate for the excessive bass with the EQ. I think I drove one with a base stereo when I was first deciding and I kinda wish I had the storage cubby on the dash......


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

I KNOW this is a VERY old thread. For what it is worth....I LOVE my Pioneer speakers. I've driven couple without the upgraded speakers - what a night and day difference, that the upgraded speakers push out!!


----------



## bsb2001ca (Jan 16, 2016)

pL2014 said:


> I think the Pioneer system sounds ok provided you compensate for the excessive bass with the EQ. I think I drove one with a base stereo when I was first deciding and I kinda wish I had the storage cubby on the dash......


I have the regular stereo, and I have the mesh where the Center speaker should be


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

bsb2001ca said:


> I have the regular stereo, and I have the mesh where the Center speaker should be


Yeah, they did that in the later MY. You might see if you can buy the compartment for a older Cruze and drop it in.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, when I have my girls riding with me with their MP3 players they use headphones. Driver is not allowed to do this, but can get away with this when flying a plane.

If they decide to put airbags in the lower doors, not a bad idea, way too many people are running stops signs, where will the speakers go then? Already kicked off the instrument panel due to airbags.

Know some guys with 3,000 buck systems, seems to be okay with the law, but not headphones. 

While going through my junk pile, found three cassette players like brand new in their original boxes, I forgot I had. Pulled these out of vehicle that were headed to the wrecking yard because they were a pile of rust. What am I saving these for?

While it took RCA 17 years to get that large hole 45 rpm record approved, today, changing the format every five minutes. Also found external amps, old analog technology that won't fit in our new tiny cars and a bunch of high end speakers that won't fit anything, what am I saving these for?

Problem with being frugal saving all this crap that cost a fortune and putting them in vehicles that will be very shortly destroyed by road salt.

Ha, don't pay any attention, to be, just getting old and tired, but if you have payments, would think about that first rather than pouring huge bucks into your vehicles.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I normally listen to my music at a moderate volume (20) but when something like "turn the page", or any of the old school ac/DC comes on I blast it! For those 5 minutes the pioneer over the base stereo is worth every penny.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Bose seems to think they can get base with a 4" speaker using some kind of weird wavelength technology in a large plastic container.

This is how my 88 Supra came from the factory with four such type speakers, I sure couldn't live with this. Took me a few minutes to figure this out, rear hatch is open, inverted the spare tire so I could fit in a 10" Blaupunkt overdrive speaker. Rather than trying to find a dual voice coil speaker, designed a mixer for both left and right channels with a low pass filter.

Now getting all kinds of bass. If I made a woofer box, could know longer put the roof back there. Later Supra models did come out with built in woofers in the rear, but didn't even leave enough space for a bag of groceries. I have both in my Supra.

Could to the same with the Cruze, but should add a couple grilles to that package tray, so you can hear it. Or drop the rear seats. Ha, speakers should be heard, not seen.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I used to be into tons of bass and if I didn't have 500wrms and 2x10" subs I wasn't happy. Now the stock cobalt sub seems to loud. I'm getting old. I do wish the 9 speaker system in the cruze had a dedicated subwoofer though.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

On older vehicles with a trunk large enough to hold a room full of furniture, could mount a woofer on the fixed rear seat behind the center arm rest. What idiot came out with a subwoofer? Any high quality woofer is more than capable of going down to 20 Hz. Do subwoofers produce negative frequencies? Sure a bunch of idiots in the audio field.

Kids love pound bass, sure helps to have a good spectrum analyzer, key pounding bass is in the 150Hz range, no where near 20Hz. Even the lowest note on a piano is not 27.5Hz, but a pulse rate of much higher harmonics with a 27.5Hz repetition rate, Don't even need to go this low for a piano. 100Hz is perfectly fine.

Only way to hear even a pure sinusoidal range even close to 30Hz is with a 32 foot organ playing classical music, the kind of music my kids hate. 

For power, good to have a good sound level meter, applying just 1 watt to a high quality speaker at 1,000Hz at one meter distance will output about 105DB, OSHA says anything above 85DB, you should be wearing ear protection. Been particular about my ears all my life, still have excellent hearing. But can't seem to hear that 15,750Hz high voltage oscillator anymore in a TV set. Hmmm, didn't think about this until now, flat screen LED TV's don't have this oscillator anymore.

For high frequencies, rare to find much of anything above 6,000HZ, 10,000Hz is a very annoying hiss. Guys use to brag their systems were good from DC to Light, ha, also guilty of this little white lie. But since then tested a whole range of available music, really changed my thinking. 

For distortion, have a high end HP distortion analyzer, but sure don't want to connect this to this latest rock music, will peg and blow the meter. 

Yeah, you want to work toward 150HZ for a nice pounding bass, my one test recording for this is an LA Style CD. As my kids are growing older, want me to redo their systems for a flatter well balanced frequency response. Heck, you are old enough to do this yourself, LOL. Now that they now have kids, say schhh, be quiet, the baby is sleeping. So enjoy that pounding bass when you can.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

money_man said:


> I used to be into tons of bass and if I didn't have 500wrms and 2x10" subs I wasn't happy. Now the stock cobalt sub seems to loud. I'm getting old. I do wish the 9 speaker system in the cruze had a dedicated subwoofer though.


It has two 6x9 "subwoofers" in the deck. I've noticed they don't do a whole lot at lower volumes, but they definitely add bass at higher volumes. 

Still nothing when compared to the 2 JL 12s in my Cobalt and a/d/s/ speakers - but I've been more than happy with it for an OEM system.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Actually there is such a thing as a subwoofer, but has nothing to do with the speaker itself. Its a type of speaker enclosure, a box with legs on it about 2-3 inches off the floor, and the speaker points toward the floor. It can be mounted under a table or whatever that gives it that sub name.

One woofer is normally enough, at these long wavelengths, the sound is three dimensional, if of the subwoofer design, blindfolded and spun around in a room, you really can't tell the direction the sound is coming from. In our town we have a fairgrounds, over the hills and three air miles away. All we can hear is the bass when the have rock bands play.

Feel also just two full range speakers, a bad name usually 150Hz and a above is enough, and in theory, should be the same distance the mics are apart when a stereo recording is produced to the the most accurate sound. Two more can be added in the rear for surround sound, can make a smaller area sound like a stadium.

Adding more speakers carrying the same left and right channels, typical of any stereo recording leads to what is called acoustical distortion. Since every frequency has a different wavelength from two different sound sources carrying the same exact signal, some can double in amplitude where others will completely cancel out each others. Others are somewhere in between.

Not really true saying the more speakers, the better, the more distortion is more like it.

Talk about liars, can some explain peak to peak power to me? Or even prove it with a very accurate wattmeter? Marketing just loves big numbers.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

A subwoofer doesn't need always need box - some are designed to be free air. That said, I much prefer a box - and a sealed one at that in cars. 

Not sure why we're talking about home audio, since this is a car audio thread - but yes, a subwoofer _can_ be put anywhere since bass is omnidirectional, but due to room dynamics, you're best off to do the crawl test to find the optimal location for the sub that doesn't cause it to be quieter than desired - or too muddy (i.e. what can happen if you put it in some corners).

Peak power is complete bullshit. Looking at Continuous/RMS numbers are the only real numbers that matter. To go back to the home/professional audio - Crown amplifiers list their power in RMS. They don't even bother listing "peak" numbers because they know that anyone buying Crown doesn't care. My Crown d150a Series II that I use to power my MTX 10" car sub that I use on the 5.1 setup on my desktop gaming computer is no different.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

NickD said:


> Bose seems to think they can get base with a 4" speaker using some kind of weird wavelength technology in a large plastic container.


Don't knock it if you haven't heard it. I listened to the demo when the Wave first came out. Pretty impressive. Will it replace a 4' Cerwin Vega cabinet? No. But it will beat anything else in it's size class.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

For the sake of clarification, a subwoofer is a type of enclosure, but the speaker inside is a woofer. If a woofer is not installed in a subwoofer enclosure, its just and still is just a woofer.

Then music is taste of the listener, no getting around this, everyone has different taste. Ha, that Wave may sound good to you, but for me, a tiny speaker in a plastic box. LOL, is a tiny speaker in a plastic box.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

NickD said:


> For the sake of clarification, a subwoofer is a type of enclosure, but the speaker inside is a woofer. If a woofer is not installed in a subwoofer enclosure, its just and still is just a woofer.


True. Free air "subs" generally don't even hit nearly as low of frequencies as a subwoofer in a tuned enclosure, since for the most part they're not designed specially for what they're installed in. However, in a vehicle, they do provide easier packaging and lower cost. 

But you gotta pay to play, so, for all out sound - I'll take a real sub.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, we could get into concerns about the function of a vehicle, my main concern is the ability to carry passengers and their stuff more so than having an excellent sound system.

Takes a lot of thought to kind of have both, this is what the trunk space looks like in my 88 Supra.

View attachment 177617


10" woofer under that lid, more of an infinite baffle type of enclosure, but sure pumps out the base. Too much in fact, had to add a fader control to it. But most important, not taking up any usable space that I need for carrying stuff. Inverted the full sized spare tire and made a special bracket for it to hold it down tight.

Son wanted a large box for his SUV, subwoofer type, but that had to go when he started having kids. Unbelievable the amount of stuff you have to haul around just for a ten pound baby.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

bsb2001ca said:


> So if the 6x9 slots in the back are for the "subs" are they just component speakers with out the tweeters attached? Is that all I would buy along with a 2 channel amp? I'd be curious as to what the actuall speakers in the upper deck look like.


The rear deck speakers in the Pioneer system are listed as sub-woofers in the specs. They are not components without the tweeter attached. They are 6x9 paper cone woofers with 2.5 ohm impedance. They look like a basic paper cone speaker with a foam surround. You might be able to use them with a 2 channel amp if the amp can handle the 2.5 ohm impedance and you use a low pass filter. 

I was forced to get the Pioneer system because it came with the sunroof package. It is pretty good, but it will sound terrible if you don't adjust it correctly. You have to turn up the treble and mid range and leave the bass down. And most importantly, don't adjust the fader to the rear. That only turns up the sub-bass in the rear deck and turns down the mids and highs in the front. The Pioneer system uses a sound stage idea with all the sound on a stage on your dash. Leave the fader in the middle. The amp sends lower power to the rear door speakers and there is no way to increase the sound level for them in the Pioneer system. 

The biggest weakness in the Pioneer system (in my opinion) is the tweeters. They are the same generic GM tweeters used in the base model, and are not Pioneer. They sound muddy in my opinion. I replaced them and it was a huge improvement, like night and day.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

+1 The Pioneer system needs adjustment from the factory to sound good. That is the biggest complaint I see on here is from those that have it at the factory preset level.


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

X2 on what he said!
.


dhpnet said:


> The rear deck speakers in the Pioneer system are listed as sub-woofers in the specs. They are not components without the tweeter attached. They are 6x9 paper cone woofers with 2.5 ohm impedance. They look like a basic paper cone speaker with a foam surround. You might be able to use them with a 2 channel amp if the amp can handle the 2.5 ohm impedance and you use a low pass filter.
> 
> I was forced to get the Pioneer system because it came with the sunroof package. It is pretty good, but it will sound terrible if you don't adjust it correctly. You have to turn up the treble and mid range and leave the bass down. And most importantly, don't adjust the fader to the rear. That only turns up the sub-bass in the rear deck and turns down the mids and highs in the front. The Pioneer system uses a sound stage idea with all the sound on a stage on your dash. Leave the fader in the middle. The amp sends lower power to the rear door speakers and there is no way to increase the sound level for them in the Pioneer system.
> 
> The biggest weakness in the Pioneer system (in my opinion) is the tweeters. They are the same generic GM tweeters used in the base model, and are not Pioneer. They sound muddy in my opinion. I replaced them and it was a huge improvement, like night and day.


----------



## march (Oct 15, 2012)

For those who don't appreciate the boom noise coming from the rear speakers, I've resolved the issue by simply un-plugging the two rear deck speakers. I then set the stereo: base/treble/midrange settings right down the middle. It sounds wonderful now. Some day I may replace those particular speakers, which appear to be woofers, with normal 6x9's.


----------

